# Another score on Kijiji/ebay classifieds !



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

A gentleman gave these to sets to me. No charge, the life like set has been run maybe 5 or 6 times. like new.










I`m more excited about the large amount of Tyco track! it even comes with the banked corkscrew. Man I`m gonna have to find some more help !





























He mentioned he had a pit kit with a bunch of stuff, just couldn't find it. He`s gonna keep looking !


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

That's a score Dan,did it still have the X2 wallwart.
All you'll need is one more, to go individual power on each lane.
I'll keep my eyes open ,and if i stumble into another X2 wallwart,i'll scoop it for you.:thumbsup:
Rick


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Congrats Dan!! Sweet score!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

That Lifelike set contains the set-only black Corvette. Funny thing is the name of the set is All-American, yet the set was only available in Canada from my understanding.

If it's in great shape and you'd like to trade for something else, let me know. I have one black Corvette, but could always use another.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

nice score Dan.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Nice score, and if that guy finds that "pitkit" it'll be even sweeter.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Sweeeeeet! The Lamborghinis always seem to be good runners...

--rick


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

The Lambo's are going to go with the Church track as runners. I have a couple more from Old Blue so they'll have a complete set. Haven't decided on the lifelike cars at this moment. The bodies are mint, the owner said they've been run maybe 5 or six times by his niece. she wasn't very interested. her loss, my gain!


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I'd trade something or two to get that black Corvette.
I'll be in the Swap and Sell Saturday night, my screen name is "Rawafx"

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Awesome Grab plymouth71


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Wow lots of interest in the black Corvette... I think I`ll have to do my home work...


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Dan - You have a good "Slot Karma"!!!! Been finding good stuff lately! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hornet said:


> That's a score Dan,did it still have the X2 wallwart.
> All you'll need is one more, to go individual power on each lane.
> I'll keep my eyes open ,and if i stumble into another X2 wallwart,i'll scoop it for you.:thumbsup:
> Rick



No, it didn't. Thats OK, I`m thinking those have too much power for my church track, it`s not that big, more twisty trigger feathering driving than flat out need for speed. I`m considering using 4 AFX wall warts on this one. I`m looking at making a larger oval perhaps for my second attempt. Might work better there. 

Thanks Harold, Park, AL, Wes, I've definitely been blessed.

Joe, Bob, not sure if I want to part with it, regardless of value. However... I would want fair market value as I would use the funds to further my `trackside ministry`.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

So.. what should I ask for this corvette? I'm looking for some spending $$, I'm seriously thinking of selling it, but I don't want to get the wool pulled over my eyes?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

auction it on the SnS forum like other folks do?


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Newbie question what's the sns forum?


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

SWAP-N-SELL
>Tom<


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

plymouth71 said:


> So.. what should I ask for this corvette? I'm looking for some spending $$, I'm seriously thinking of selling it, but I don't want to get the wool pulled over my eyes?


Very few Lifelike cars are real valuable. The cars which are at a premium are usually only those from Australia and Germany. The Corvette is not going to bring in big dollars...at least I don't think so. When I got mine I traded a loose/new JL car for the body alone - so that would have made the entire car worth around $20 (it was used in great shape).

My guess is the car would be anywhere from $30-$35 brand new and around $20 used in great shape. But you may find a couple collectors to bid against each other - who knows.

Joe


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

See I`ve heard it was a Canadian Release, set only car. But I`m more of an AFX collector, mixing in some Tyco and very few Life Like cars. It`s not that I don`t want to have some rare cars, but I haven`t become attached to it yet, and I need some money to finish my slot table and start on the next one... I figure this might be a good way.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

plymouth71 said:


> See I`ve heard it was a Canadian Release, set only car. But I`m more of an AFX collector, mixing in some Tyco and very few Life Like cars. It`s not that I don`t want to have some rare cars, but I haven`t become attached to it yet, and I need some money to finish my slot table and start on the next one... I figure this might be a good way.


As I said earlier, it is a Canadian only set car. Figuring a used Lifelike (Tyco and Tomy) will bring anywhere from $5-$10 based on condition (and chassis type), this black Corvette (sightly used) will probably net you around $20 from a collector who doesn't have it yet. If you think it's a $70-$100 car, you'll be disappointed - there just aren't enough new Lifelike collectors to bid the price that high.

I would have obtained it as a second piece to compliment my first simply because I am a Lifelike collector and would put it away, although since I already have one I could take it or leave it. It's all in how you look at it. Personally, if I had a car as a "runner" that some collector wanted for his collection (not for resale) and to which I had no attachment, I would rather see him have it than me treat is as "just another car"; especially if I can get something better (and new?) in return. Clearly you should get value for the piece, you just need to figure out what value that car has to you and then decide what to do. 

Joe


----------

